# Few pics of Discus



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

Albino Blue Diamonds




























Violet Knight - from Mello


----------



## MELLO (Apr 21, 2010)

They are looking pretty good JO! When can I see them?
Are those my Platinums too?


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow! That Violet Knight is amazing. And I normally don't like albino large fish, but those are very very pretty.


----------



## Peterchow (Apr 21, 2010)

josephl said:


> Albino Blue Diamonds
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very beautiful top top quality discus !!!!!
Thanks for sharing, Joseph !!!!
More pictures !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Finally - good to see you posting pics of your fish. They are gorgeous, Joe, but what about the other couple of dozen or so??  And then there are the kazillion plecos......  You have to post a picture of "Pleco Pueblo" in the downstairs tank


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

MELLO said:


> They are looking pretty good JO! When can I see them?
> Are those my Platinums too?


Thanks Mello. One of the Platinums is yours, the other two are from April.

I lost a couple of Platinums as a result of disease introduced by a shipment of wilds that I got from Dale Jordan in Winnipeg  My fault for not quarantining, but still really mad that the seller is taking marginal/no responsibility for the crappy packaging/shipping and creating stressed fish

We should have a discus together in the new year when I am back from Hawaii


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

-N/A- said:


> You have to post a picture of "Pleco Pueblo" in the downstairs tank


I agree, let's see it! I want some ideas, as I'm trying to do a pleco castle in one corner of the cube.


----------



## gtec2775 (Mar 5, 2011)

nice discus.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

I like th ealbino blue diamond. The light blue tinge on the fins is very cool.


----------



## seanyuki (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi Joe......I want a tank full of ABD's


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

seanyuki said:


> Hi Joe......I want a tank full of ABD's


Me too, but I am not quite that greedy. May be 1/2 doz


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

gklaw said:


> Me too, but I am not quite that greedy. May be 1/2 doz


There used to be 6 until the Dale Jordan fiasco 

Will rebuild the herd one day. Unfortunately, no one is bringing Albino Blue Diamonds into Vancouver as far as I know


----------

